# Ricketts, a tough Mango day



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

A tough Mango day today with 15 knot winds gusting to 25. Washing machine conditions made it tough....as did Mango communication with separate lauch sites. No one to blame, but the Yacht Club seems the preferred option at the moment with less dog's shite. A rats nest had me wondering why I'd even attempted a dual lure troll, but the back of my head had the answer by telling me it was because I was a cocky bastard. With a Tiger's victory not far away how could I not be? Anyways, the end result was working one lure for a total of 3 Pink's, best of 42cm with every bit of fish earned in testing conditions. I was also lucky enough to catch PhillipL for the first time as he landed, geez the Hobie looks a fine piece of fishing albatross. Hoit and Mr Milt had also tested 'emselves against the Port Phillip flatulence, I think we all agreed it could have been better :roll:


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Poddy,

I admire your persistance in those conditions and your hb skills shone through. Yes PhillipL's craft is nice. Hoping for some smoother conditions next weekend as Scott's report re Balnarring has me interested in revisiting this area.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice report Poddy

Gee ya do it hard down there at times. My Bro has a 23 foot stinker at Dromana and he tells me it blows down there 3 outta 5 days. It's hard to get out for weeks at a time he reckons. Nice Snapper though mate that will help you forget the windy conditions, well that and 9 VB'S anyway.

 fishing Russ


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Nice work Poddy


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

You were certainly persistent Poddy and received a just reward for your efforts. After 2 hours I called it quits and I only had one hookup on a HB which I didn't land.

I never felt unsafe out there but it was hard going. It would be interesting to see how PhilipL handled the conditions. I reckon the hobie would have had a good advantage with its longer length and the peddling protected to some degree from the wind.

Regards
Grant


----------



## PhilipL (Apr 15, 2006)

Hey guys
It put a smile on my face when Rob said he'd landed a couple in those conditions - un-erring with those HB's.

I thought it was good to have been out there on that day - that, for me, is probably the limit in terms of conditions I'd consider going out in. According to the graph, the min was about 15knots, max 23, gusts to 26, average in the 18-20 range - all northerly (see attached) .

I thought the Hobie handled the conditions well. I was out there for about 4 hours and was knackered by the end of it. Have to say I'm completely unfit by the way. Have started doing laps in the pool in the last two weeks - I can swim, I just haven't done any sport for about 10 years. I figure, geez, you're out on the yak every fortnight, you'd better start swimming again. After about a 100m, I'm stopping every lap - hmmm.

With the mirage drive, the A just forces its way through the chop and wind. Going into the wind and chop, I was doing about 2 to 2.5knots, going cross wind about 3.5 to 4 knots - this is working pretty hard, but sustained though <<Going with the wind, I reckon I could have hit about 10knots and make those stink boats laugh>>. I didn't feel unsafe at any time but was always concious of drift when idle. I'd drift 100m+ just changing an SP or getting the drogue out. Drift was only about 1.5 to 2 knots.

What I found real difficult was covering fish and getting down there effectively - Went to change to a rig with a 4oz sinker, but found I'd left my spool of line in the carpark - had to keep at it with the sp's.

On the sounder, there was a lot of fish down there - all on the bottom. I reckon I saw about 4 large ones in there. I'd set up a series of marks on the way out and consistently saw schools of fish on them all morning until about 10. It's like they all disappeared atthe same time - still the odd fish around, but not enmass like earlier in the day.

I got 1 hit all day. Mind you, I was mucking around more with the new GPS than anything else. Hope you guys are going out again soon - its been at least 4 weeks since I last caught a fish - and it was a tiddler at that - c'mmon!! When does snapper season start again??


----------



## Milt (Sep 2, 2005)

I saw a few white caps and thought bugger it I have travelled all this way I'll try in close. So i paddled just past the marine park and thought i'd drift for a while, and bloody well drift i did, a kilometer in a matter of probably 10mins. Eikkkkkk then turned around and paddled directly into a head wind and a washing machine 1 metre chop. I was knackered, I went back to shore grabbed a rope thinking i'll try the other side and maybe tie up to the mussel farms but this was just as windy and risky to fish alone.

So no fish for me but some good excersize and an intersting paddle. I learnt one thing white caps in Port Phillip Bay is not much fun fishing particularly if the current is running one way and the wind the other. Should of brought my anchor DOH!!! I didn't feel unsafe at any stage as the battle ship Esprit powered through the chop all be it very slowly due to the head wind, it just wasn't worth the risk fishing in such ugly conditions.

Milt,


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Good on you for giving it a try fellas, and well done on the snapper, Poddy


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Good effort in getting out guys.
Poddy looks like a Pinkie magnet regardless of the conditions.
I'll stick with you next time mate :wink:


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Well done Poddy. Nice fish.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

You sure battled rugged conditions fellas and good work in having a go, and Poddy you are a red magnet. [Tigers are my second team]

Milt wind against sea is bad in any size boat, and good to hear the espri did OK, amazing little boats


----------

